# 1990 Grady White Overnighter 20



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi all, 

I’m currently looking at a 1990 20ft Grady white overnighter. This will be my second boat I have purchased. I went over everything yesterday. The motors start right up the transom is very solid. The gas lines and all of the wiring is in good shape. 

He’s asking 6k for the boat which makes me think it’s going to be a steal with the condition it’s in. But I got a boat last year that I had engine issues with all last year. I just want to be able to get on the water and fish. 

He assures me that there has never been any issues with the boat and he had it all serviced in 2013 and has the paperwork. He is the original owner of the boat and has the original bill of sale. He just said he’s getting older and his kids don’t want him operating it anymore. 

I am going to test it out on Saturday on the lake, but I was just hoping to get some more experienced boaters thoughts. I have thought about getting a survey done, but with it only being 6k I was wondering if it would even be worth it.


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

had a 24ft off shore best boat I ever owned ,this has alot going for it, one owner ,to keep it this meny yrs ,he took good care of it, might give this guy $100. to hold the deal.


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

Do it man one owner it great shape like that if you do pass the Info to me I'll risk it


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

Appreciate the advice - he’s an old school guy and I trust him, but it did sit for the last two years because his wife was sick. I just want to be sure there is no mechanical issues with it. I will keep everyone posted. Taking it for a ride this weekend with cash in hand.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That looks like an awesome boat. From what I'm seeing that's one heck of a deal. Buy it or give me his number. Lol .


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

That' what i.like to call a good barn buy n hard to find get it or give me his number I will take it I'm looking for that kinda of deal n have cash in hand right now


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

A survey will tell you if there are any soft or wet spots in the hull, sides, and deck and if it meets coast guard regulations and other recommendations. It will not tell you anything about the motors. You would need a mechanic to go over them and provide an opinion. My thought is to buy a good hull that meets your needs and expect to repower at some point.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

The motor is on a jackplate - sweet... means will run and fish as about a 24' boat. before your seatrial - drain the fuel tank and add new fuel or run on an external tank with good fuel. if he has not run in a couple of years, that gas is bad... once you get it, run seafoam fuel additive with a few tanks of fuel to help clean things out. just go out and "burn some dinosaurs" - meaning just go for some rides and crank it out...

is it a 2-stroke with oil injection (oil tank on top of motor)? make sure it is working properly - mark the oil fill with a piece of tape and make sure it has consumed some when you return from seatrial. not a deal killer if not though, as you can premix with no negative results. I always add some "extra" in winter as my oil injection system is a little sluggish in below freezing temps. As things warm up, I may smoke a little more until that fuel is gone, but helps keep mosquitoes away too...

i see a kicker on there too - the deal gets better...

grady white has all old boat specs on their website too. they are pretty good in providing owner support to 2nd owners too for email and phone questions.

enjoy your new ride - see you out on the lake.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Definitely get fresh fuel for sea trial. Remove as much old fuel as possible and add about 1/3 tank of fresh fuel for sea trial. (10-15 gallons??) Running E10 fuel, ( gasoline with ethanol - like you put in your car), will help clean out any varnishing that may have occurred from sitting. It will also allow any small amount of moisture in the tank to mix and pass through engine without any issues. Make sure the outboard is "peeing" water the entire time as the sea water pump may not be in best condition after sitting for some time.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Well the weekend head come and gone! Did you get it? I think it was/is a good deal. Kicker, motor on extension and one owner! The positives outweigh the negatives. Follew the advice of the others and it should treat you well


----------



## AFadenholz (Sep 19, 2015)

So the guy decided to keep it - I think there was something wrong with it and he didn’t want to give me a trail run on the lake. I mean, for only 6k I probably should have pulled the trigger on Monday when I looked at it, but on the other hand I wouldn’t buy a car for 6k without taking it on a test drive. Live and learn I guess, but I am on the market for a 20ft plus fishing boat with an outboard if you know anyone.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

he was watching our comments on OGF and decided he should charge more! hope not...


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We'll.....that's a bummer. It sure looked like nice equipment for the price. You'll just have to be patient & keep looking for another well cared for boat that's in your budget. One of the pieces of advice that I give to all my customers that are looking for used boats is to be willing to spend an extra couple thousand dollars for the RIGHT boat. By increasing what you're willing to invest in your equipment you're 'expanding' what's available on the market. Mike


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Sometimes the best deals are the ones you do not make.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

My buddy (well a couple of them) has a 97' Grady and he just had to replace the fuel lines from the tanks to the motor. It was a job and they were rotted pretty bad, ask the old bird if he's ever replaced the fuel lines under the deck. It's not a Grady problem, all lines rot out over time.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

You can't be too upset over a boat that technically did not even allow for a test ride.
I don't think it's fair or correct to ASSUME that everything was right or good with the boat.
Besides, it's prime selling season. Deals are as rare as unicorns and glitter right now.....unless someone is desperate for cash.


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

Plenty of boats out there, buy newer and stay away from wood, gradys are great boats but earlier ones were called Grady wets for a reason, get a survey before wasting 6k


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

A boat that is lake erie dependable and wont break down and need repairs all the time will cost a lot more than 6,000 dollars. 28 year old boats will need work no matter how well they were taken care of.BOAT stands for break out another thousand so save more money and buy something newer so you wont have to keep putting money into it to be able to use it.I would not buy a boat that old.


----------

